# Puppy won't stop peeing inside!!



## graficoartista31 (Feb 16, 2007)

Help!!!

Ok I have had my puppy for going on 3 weeks now and so far he has learned to go pee outside in his SPOT on comand. He pee's and poops just fine and squats multiple times so I know he knows to do his business outside. My problem is this...


Right after we go outside, I'll bring him in and he will pee in the house! Sometimes 2-3 times within 30 mins of us going outside! I know puppies need to go outside after eating, playing, and drinking lots of water but when he is just chillin, I'll bring him outside at his normal time and then he will pee inside too. He is 12 weeks old now and he is able to hold it for 6 hours in his cage when we have him in there at night and during the day, but when it comes to time out of the cage, the nightmare starts!

I am trying to get him to hold it for longer then an hour, but everytime I try to get past an hour, he pees right at the hour. So for alittle more then a week, I decided to take him out every hour BEFORE he was able to pee inside. Now im trying to ween him back to an hour and 15-20 mins but he doesnt seem able to make it. So he pees inside. 

How do I train him to hold it longer then an hour? And how do i get him to stop peeing inside, especially when we just went out 20 mins prior. I do leave the water bowl down because I have an older dog who drinks leasurly and I know this probably contributes to the FREQUENT puppy urination, but at the same time, My older dog won't drink water unless we are home (due to being able to hold it himself knowing we can take him out if where here and vise versa when we arn't) so I need to allow him the opportunity to drink water if he likes to. And what makes it harder is the puppy is out when we are home at the same time the older dog would drink water, so how do I handle the water bowl while training my puppy but still allowing my older dog option to drink leisurly?

And if the water bowl isnt the issue, (which i feel it isnt since the puppy is more occupied in playing then drinking) what else could contribute to his ability to know to pee outside on comand to get a treat and his issue of peeing indoors?


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

I always took my puppy out whenever she wanted to go and it became more and more infrequent as time went by. I also left water down as I believe animals should have water available at all times..good luck!!!


----------



## Chikadee (Feb 27, 2007)

You might wanna get him checked out and make sure he doesn't have a UTI. Its very common for puppies. 

What kind of puppy is he?

Keep taking him out before you think he will go and remember, just work in baby steps. Increase the amount of time in just a couple a minutes, not 15-20. Don't worry, he'll eventually get there as long as you stay consistant.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Personally I do not leave water down at all times, I schedule it like everything else. That does not mean the pup gets less water, just that you control access to it so that you can have a better idea as to when your pup needs to go out. It also means that the pup can't play in the water bowl.


----------



## Dogsareme (Mar 1, 2007)

What breed of puppy do you have?

Small dogs need to be brought outside much more frequently then big dogs.

Also their is this thing some dogs do, the non-techniqual name for it is a double pee-er. Some dogs will only go some of what they actually have to pee. If you find you are going outside, he pees, you come in and he pees, then you need to stay outside for an extra 10 minutes. 
You can also try startling him when he comes in and starts peeing. Clap your hands or something, and pick him up mid pee (don't worry he will stop peeing) and bring him outside again.

If these don't work I would go to the vet and make sure it's not some kind of infection.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

12 weeks is an infant. Three weeks is NOT enough time for any infant 12 weeks old puppy to get housetrained.

If the puppy is going every hour, take him OUT every hour.

Rewards and positive reinforcement for outdoor elimination is imperitive, and so is patience and understanding that puppies do not get house training instantly.


----------

